# Cross over/Cross under/Carving



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh,.. btw! For those wondering, in the first part where he is doing short S turns/carves? That is a great example of Cross _Under_ turns. 

You'll notice that his head & shoulders barely deviate from a straight line while he moves the board back & forth _under_ his body. 

Later on in the video, when he is demonstrating _long_ carving turns,..

This is a good example of Cross _Over_ turns. Where the rider is moving his upper body & torso back & forth *over* his board.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

At 4:20 you can see the dude rubbing his ass after a fall.:grin:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

speedjason said:


> At *4:20* you can see the dude rubbing his ass after a fall.😁


----------

